# Gizmodo reviews the Canon 7D Mark II



## RocklandDragon (Oct 21, 2014)

http://gizmodo.com/canon-7d-mark-ii-the-best-dslr-for-sports-and-wildlife-1648374725


Take it for what it's worth. "It's a niche product." Well, I'm part of that niche group so it's all win for me.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 21, 2014)

No real surprises here. It's a camera made for sports and wildlife. If you shoot anything other than that there are better choices.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2014)

[quote author=CanonRumors]
...especially with comments like “It’s still a large and heavy DSLR that is a pain to carry around” & “focusing is fast as hell “, they should probably stick to reviewing smartphone cameras.
[/quote]
*lol*
That made my day. ;D

I was especially annoyed about important technical things Mr Michael Hession said wrong and had to be corrected by readers.  (see comments)
If this is his way to do reviews (speed over accuracy) I know how much worth they are. :


----------



## Davebo (Oct 21, 2014)

Hopefully this will help to end the ' 6D/5D Mark III or a 7D Mark II....help me decide' posts.


----------



## PhotoPRO (Oct 21, 2014)

bchernicoff said:


> No real surprises here. It's a camera made for sports and wildlife. If you shoot anything other than that there are better choices.



Exactly. I like the price and the fact that they tried to outdo the 5dmkiii's af, rather than doing the usual 'canon cripple'


----------



## PhotoPRO (Oct 21, 2014)

Davebo said:


> Hopefully this will help to end the ' 6D/5D Mark III or a 7D Mark II....help me decide' posts.



+1 I mean '6D or 7Dmkii?' REALLY??? It shouldn't even be a question.


----------



## iron-t (Oct 21, 2014)

Feels like many on this forum could have put together this review in about 10 minutes without ever putting their hands on the camera.


----------



## whothafunk (Oct 21, 2014)

already 2 errors in the review.. 22MP and Dual Digic6+ (PLUS). No, it's a 20.2MP and it has Dual Digic6. Let's read onward..


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2014)

whothafunk said:


> already 2 errors in the review.. 22MP and Dual Digic6+ (PLUS). No, it's a 20.2MP and it has Dual Digic6. Let's read onward..


He also wrote that the camera has a weight of 4 pounds - without lens. : 
But he was able to recognize and correct that after a reader did point it out.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 21, 2014)

Gizmodo took a major quality of content slide a few years ago. I largely ignore them now. Way too many bait-click stories along the lines of "Ten most bad-ass BLAH BLAH", "Incredible, mind-blowing device invented! It makes coffee for you!"


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 21, 2014)

Only for wildlife and sportsshooters...? While I am neither (other than on occasions), he should try to track playing kids


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> ... try to track playing kids


That's wildlife 
At least with my kids ;D


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 21, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > ... try to track playing kids
> ...



LOL, mine too 

Btw. I had a 5DII and was not able to track my kids in AI Servo. When I got the 1Dx the 70-200 II became a new lens for me with much more versatility. I am looking forward to the 7DII as my camera number two. While I will read reviews (my nerdy nature), I will buy it and enjoy it regardless. A friend of mine who is a professional photographer has used the original 7D for work with great success, and this can only be better in my book


----------



## gsealy (Oct 21, 2014)

Not knocking the review, but just a few comments:

"Canon DSLR video is at risk of becoming a relic of the past. Besides the large lens ecosystem, I don't see a reason to buy a Canon DSLRs for video these days."

This is exactly why I use Canon DSLRs for video. I want the option of using different lens for different situations. 

" timelapse intervalometer ... The de-flicker option is super useful for preventing the sharp jumps in exposure that happen when recording timelapses with auto-exposure."

I never shoot time lapse with auto-exposure. Does anybody shoot time lapse with auto exposure? You want smooth transitions of light changing especially in sunrise/sunset situations, so you have to go full manual.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 21, 2014)

Like it or not, this review is targeted at one significant sector of the audience who will be buying this camera. -- People who shop for electronics at Best Buy... and the young, hipster, upper middle class, neo-techies, etc. They wrote it exactly the way that group thinks and talks. 

No offense intended but this quote seems to fit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOZBaD-48fk


Edit: Sorry - got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning... I shop at Best Buy - not sure why I threw them under the bus. ;D


----------



## Davebo (Oct 21, 2014)

whothafunk said:


> already 2 errors in the review.. 22MP and Dual Digic6+ (PLUS). No, it's a 20.2MP and it has Dual Digic6. Let's read onward..



He may or may not be right on this one...he did note in his intro that he was reviewing a 'pre production' camera. The camera Canon gave him may have been equipped as such. There was more than one pre production version floating around. There were other reports of 24MP versions for test,too. Canon has obviously settled on the 20.2MP sensor with Dual Digic6's for the 7D Mark II. Maybe a Digic6+ exists and Canon decided to save it for a future camera.......OR maybe he's just plain wrong,


----------



## PLIV1974 (Oct 21, 2014)

At least with 7D i could take wedding pictures, but this one seams to be very limited! ! 

I agree with MNCLAYSHOOTER, luckily there are better post about 7Dmk2 coming with better and more detailled analysis, for me who broke in many parts my 7D+120-300 sport this weekend (oups, they clearly don’t like 6ft fall), i will anyway buy the 7Dmk2 because it is matching 100% my needs. 
i loved the 7D even if it was not the best camera ever produced (blablabla), it was taking nice pictures and that is the most important for a non pro like me! 
And apparently, Matt Granger said that it can also take some wedding, portrait and landscape pictures!

Weight: i have around 10 pounds extraweight, and my wife never complained! LOL

Thank you CR for good website! Continue like this, i check for your new post every day!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 21, 2014)

Trying to get this straight: according to the review the original 7D was a great all-purpose camera. 

The 7DII comes out and it does everything the original 7D did, plus it has more features, better low-light performance, better autofocus, etc., etc. all for the same price. But according to this review it's _not_ an all-purpose camera? 

What exactly do they think you could do with the 7D that you can't do better with the 7DII?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 21, 2014)

Believe it or not, reviews by these Gizmodo, Engadget, etc. types are helpful -- though fluffy and anti-technical -- in that they speak to the bigger picture of the camera in a much larger ecosystem. The Best Buy shopper comment is spot on.

If you have a cabinet full of lenses, you realistically only have one or two camera bodies to consider, so the original 7D2 announcement either sent you immediately reaching for your credit card or immediately back to the forums to pine for Canon's next camera down the road.

But if you _aren't_ heavily invested in a specific mount, and if you are in the market to do so, and if you are a gadget guy/gal and you want to stay on 'top' of the latest tech, the buzz around mirrorless is deafening in comparison to 'yet another SLR with slightly better specs'. These folks would rather own a Tesla than a similarly priced Mercedes or Cadillac. The tech these folks buy is an extension of their worldview, and (provided the quality is comparable), they'd rather buy tech that places them on the bleeding edge than with the herd. 

So as non-technical and populist as this review is, he makes a fair point. The value proposition of SLRs continues to wane as mirrorless gets smaller form factor, gets more 'pro' options/components, better EVFs, etc. Further, comments like 'the only reason to get this is high burst rate with AF tracking' -- given that he called the stills only marginally better than the 70D -- is damning.

I still am an SLR person. It's OVF or bust for me. And yes, I eagerly await Bryan Carnathan and other respected reviewers to kick the tires like the professionals that they are with a killer review in our terms, in our language, etc. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 21, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Trying to get this straight: according to the review the original 7D was a great all-purpose camera.
> 
> The 7DII comes out and it does everything the original 7D did, plus it has more features, better low-light performance, better autofocus, etc., etc. all for the same price. But according to this review it's _not_ an all-purpose camera?
> 
> What exactly do they think you could do with the 7D that you can't do better with the 7DII?



It's not that -- it's _what else_ is available in comparison these days.

In 2009 (?) when the 7D came out, enthusiast mirrorless digital was in its infancy and was really only suited for basic walkaround shooting. So, relatively speaking, the 7D stood out above all other [APS-C] options as the clear best in class on many, many fronts.

Now, in 2014, what the 7D2 does better than everyone in the APS-C market is... well... _less_. Burst and AF are best in class and the rest (IQ, low light, etc.) needs to be proven out by the pro reviewers. But now, instead of just the single best in class Nikon APS-C as an alternative, now Canon has a slew of mirrorless competitors. The 7D2 will only resoundingly beat them in action photography and build quality -- non-action IQ, video quality, etc. are not clear wins for Canon anymore.

We all know the 7D2 is not a direct competitor to the Fuji X Pro 1 (soon to be X Pro 2), Sony a6000, or Panasonic GH4 as they serve different needs, but_ to the gadget community_, this distinction is lost. They often just see high-level specs and form factor and size it up as they see it. Sadly, Gizmodo and Engadget probably have 1,000 times the page views of CR, and for better or worse, control more of the general mindshare on this topic.

- A


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think when you look at some of these reviews and reviewers, you have to understand what the PURPOSE and Audience of a camera is. It is evident that while many people can general judge something, whether those judgements have any real value remains to be seen.

The 7D MK II is targeted as a Prosumer / Pro Crop camera. 

If I am shooting sports, I want the 1Dx... well now with the 7D MK II, The pros may want this as a backup, just as for the Prosumer level a few years ago the 5D MK II and the 7D was a solid combo for the more economically minded. 

While Nikon has raised the bar as of late in some of their FF offerings, their crop offerings are MEH! Comparing the 7D MK II to the 7100, only think Nikon has is a few extra MP, other than that, the Canon has twice the FPS and probably 10x with buffer. AF? Canon. Low-Light? Canon. Weather sealing and construction? Canon. 

I like the video of my 5D MK III but will probably wind up using the 7D MK II more for the AF feature, especially with the customizable rack focus features.

I think there may be some nice video capable P&S and Camera phones out there, but having watched the Canon "Cello" one thing became apparent, just how nice using a ton of lenses is. Not as helpful if you are doing single-camera continuous shooting like some events, etc, but in terms of producing a "film" the number of quality lenses and their contribution to a NLE environment can't be understated.

The 7D MK II appears to be well on its way to being the King of the Crops. Does make me excited because I do have a feeling the Canon has 3 other beasts in the wings, a high MP, and upgrades to the 1Dx and the 5D MK III. I think these will be substantial improvements and also highlighting a trend of more deliberate products. With Nikon there seems to be faster turnover and more of what the hell did I just buy. D800 was quickly replaced with the D810, I would have been pissed to have my camera mothballed in just over a year. The D750 seems solid, and only took Nikon 2+ years to compete with the 5D MK III, but I have a feeling it is about to be upstaged.

The 7D MK II seems to be a serious beast when it comes to not only AF, but the serious amount of not only fow fast it shoots, but how long it shoots... Seriously... Grind up some Viagra, Crystal Meth and swirl that concoction and go on a serious romp. This is a hard pounding, gear-jamming, balls-to-the-wall buffer.

That also tells me Canon has been taking a serious look at bottle necks and some of their core architecture is being improved. 

I expect in the next 3 Canon releases we will be seeing similarly improved buffers as well. I am expecting RAW bursts to be over 5sec, and looking at the JPG burst on the 7D MK II... a minute and a half? That is insane


----------



## Khufu (Oct 21, 2014)

To be honest, most 7D users I've met over the past few years have been people using them for applications for which a FF camera would be much more suitable: street, start-up event shooters, architectural/touristy or Urb Ex types, Fine Art students etc.
Simply, here in the UK we don't see too many Full Frame models in the bricks and mortar stores. The 7D had lots of "you are an awesome and creative pro for buying this camera" promo here and I noticed in Hong Kong too, being there in late 2009 - whereas the 6D, when and to whom its promo penetrates, is plagued with words like "entry level" and comparisons which certainly don't leave it on an "end user is awesome" pedestal. I've convinced one person who seemed genuinely interested in bettering his work to buy a 6D over the 5D2, some others insist they want the "higher end" 5D2 but I imagine they're the type who bought a 7D for super-awesome street shooting and I cbf interacting with them for too long.

I guess my input here is that I really do feel this kind of reporting is for the kind of people who'll buy 92% of these 7D2 units. 
It's fantastic that there'll be lots of clued up folk out there loving their 7D2 and 600mm Tammy/Sigma shooting, dropping their robust kits off the jeep and into puddles out in the wild, these specs will do you good, I'm sure, but you're kidding yourselves if you believe the 7D2 club is going to be an exclusive Sports & Wildlife elite alliance... now lets get out there and sell, sell, sell!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2014)

The original 7D had a huge amount of hype, and it was a good camera, but when the dust settled, it was over priced and could not match my used 1D MK III. As for sports and kids running around, I've never had a problem except with the old extremely slow to focus and open the shutter point and shoot bodies. Its all dependent on the user, of course.

Once the hype is over and reality sets in, it will be seen as a camera for special purposes, and over priced for 99% of new DSLR users who buy a DSLR, then don't like the shallow depth of field, and put it in a closet. This forum has lots of camera enthusiasts, but is not representative of the average DSLR buyer who goes to Best Buy or Amazon and buys one that looks impressive.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 21, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > ... try to track playing kids
> ...


or the cat trying to catch that elusive red dot....


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 21, 2014)

QUOTE: "... they'd rather buy tech that places them on the bleeding edge than with the herd.'

Which of course, makes them the first ones the lions eat ...


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 21, 2014)

I like the if you shoot animals or athletes comment, I'm all in since l shoot skateboarding and love a heavy DSLR.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 21, 2014)

bchernicoff said:


> No real surprises here. It's a camera made for sports and wildlife. If you shoot anything other than that there are better choices.



Or air shows or children playing or indeed anything that doesn't just sit there in front of you . . .


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 21, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > ... try to track playing kids
> ...



Or sports.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 21, 2014)

mnclayshooter said:


> Edit: Sorry - got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning... I shop at Best Buy - not sure why I threw them under the bus. ;D



Please keep admissions like these to yourself 

You were right on the first shot! ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 21, 2014)

dstppy said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Sorry - got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning... I shop at Best Buy - not sure why I threw them under the bus. ;D
> ...



the local best buy is better than the local camera store


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 21, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The original 7D had a huge amount of hype, and it was a good camera, but when the dust settled, it was over priced and could not match my used 1D MK III. As for sports and kids running around, I've never had a problem except with the old extremely slow to focus and open the shutter point and shoot bodies. Its all dependent on the user, of course.
> 
> Once the hype is over and reality sets in, it will be seen as a camera for special purposes, and over priced for 99% of new DSLR users who buy a DSLR, then don't like the shallow depth of field, and put it in a closet. This forum has lots of camera enthusiasts, but is not representative of the average DSLR buyer who goes to Best Buy or Amazon and buys one that looks impressive.



While I am the first to admit that I am to fault for not being able to get a good keeper rate of my kids on any given dslr, the 1Dx´s did however for me help quite a bit. 

"and over priced for 99% of new DSLR users who buy a DSLR"... Well, first it not targeted for them, nor is it likely for them to cough up that kind of cash for any type of camera.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 21, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...Once the hype is over and reality sets in, it will be seen as a camera for special purposes, and over priced for 99% of new DSLR users who buy a DSLR, then don't like the shallow depth of field, and put it in a closet. This forum has lots of camera enthusiasts, but is not representative of the average DSLR buyer who goes to Best Buy or Amazon and buys one that looks impressive.



I think you underestimate Canon's market research.

I doubt if they ever considered new DSLR buyers to be a major market for the 7D and even less so for the 7D II.

"Overpriced" – Of course that is in the eye of the buyer. But, I doubt if serious action shooters, wildlife and bird shooters will consider it overpriced if if gets them pictures they could not get without spending $7,000 on a 1Dx or might not be able to get by spending $3,000 on a 5DIII. 

Canon does an exceptional job of researching the market and then pinpointing their products to buyers. This is clearly targeted to some lucrative markets. 

A few:

Helicopter parents who are willing to spend almost any amount in order to preserve their children's high school sports careers, which for most high school athletes, will be the pinnacle of their sports careers. Take the number of starting players in any sport, multiply it by the number of sports offered at your average high school and then multiply that by the number of high schools in the United State's alone...then add in all the high school yearbook advisers who will need this camera for their student photographers. Just selling the 7DII to a fraction of that market will make it a best seller.

Birding is one of the most popular and fastest growing outdoor activities, especially among the burgeoning and high-disposable income baby-boomer generation. Couple this body with either the Tamron or the Sigma 600 zooms and birders finally have a package that allows them to take pictures of the same quality as they see in publications. (and yes...Canon is missing out by not offering an alternative to the Tamron and Sigma...yet)

The newspaper business may be dying, but the ones that remain are increasingly reliant on web galleries and print sales to boost income. Most smaller papers expect photographers to buy their own cameras and don't pay them enough to buy a 5D, much less a 1Dx. The 7D will become the tool of choice for small market photojournalists. 

Whatever else you might think about the 7DII, you can't really argue that Canon has once again pinpointed a market and crafted a product that meets that market's needs. 5DIII -- tool of choice for wedding and event photographers; 6D -- step up camera for those wanting to move to full frame; and now the 7DII perfectly targeted to its audience.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > mnclayshooter said:
> ...



That sucks. Camera shops should be like the hobby store or liquor store where it's cool just to stop in and shoot the breeze.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 21, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > ... try to track playing kids
> ...



Haha Too funny, and mostly too true. ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2014)

Davebo said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > already 2 errors in the review.. 22MP and Dual Digic6+ (PLUS). No, it's a 20.2MP and it has Dual Digic6. Let's read onward..
> ...


And this preproduction camera had a weight of 4 pounds? (without lens!) Cool! : : :
Sorry! But Mr Michael Hession simply didn't do his home work. 
And by failing to do so, he put himself out of the game! 
Game! Set! Match! 8)


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm just thinking, folks like us do huge amounts of our own research before buying our gear so why would Canon put a pre-production model into the hands of a less than capable reviewer, such as Gizmodo?

Maybe there's a market Gizmodo reaches that Canon have identified as target market?

I will wait for the usual suspects to review the 7Dii but I will already have mine by then


----------



## Davebo (Oct 21, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Davebo said:
> 
> 
> > whothafunk said:
> ...



I initially gave him the benefit of the doubt....thinking his pre production unit had the specifications he stated. He did admit he made a mistake on the weight,so I'll excuse that mistake. However.....I noticed he has now (quietly)changed the '22MP', to '20.2MP', but still claiming Dual Digic6+! 
I am now inclined to agree with you....he hasn't done his homework (or needs to proof read before publishing).
More concerning is how someone who lacks attention to detail gets a pre production camera in the first place!


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 21, 2014)

bchernicoff said:


> Gizmodo took a major quality of content slide a few years ago. I largely ignore them now. Way too many bait-click stories along the lines of "Ten most bad-ass BLAH BLAH", "Incredible, mind-blowing device invented! It makes coffee for you!"



Agreed. I've removed them from all of my feeds. You're more likely to gain valuable tech information from the Sunday comics than from most of the writers at Gizmodo.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 21, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> I'm just thinking, folks like us do huge amounts of our own research before buying our gear so why would Canon put a pre-production model into the hands of a less than capable reviewer, such as Gizmodo?



As stated before, large gadget/tech sites like Gizmodo, Engadget, Wired, CNET, etc. have massive readerships -- likely far in excess of even the most visited photography writing sites/blogs. So I'm not surprised at all that they got a pre-production model. I'd imagine that tech editors at other established institutions like Consumer Reports, NY Times, etc. were given early access as well. 

To answer your question, why does a great band with a loyal fanbase choose to tour as an opening act for a much larger band? _ Exposure, exposure, exposure. _ Canon didn't need to push much message at folks like us -- I'd gather some 50% of the CR forums' folks who were in the market made a call on buying a 7D2 solely from the spec sheet being confirmed by Canon's announcement, while the rest of us are waiting for detailed reviews. 

*Remember, Canon doesn't need to court us, it needs to court new users* --> enter broader appeal tech sites like Gizmodo and company to push their message further.

Not everyone who sees pre-production equipment is a legendary safari photog or Olympic sports shooter. There's great value in seeing the market for what it is -- lots of different shooters with different needs -- and sampling your wares with them prior to launch. Now I doubt a lower-on-the-totem-pole sort of reviewer/blogger could offer major feedback that would change the design, but I imagine that they would be excellent guinea pigs for sizing up marketing messaging, prioritizing the most impactful / least well understood features, etc.

- A


----------



## Otara (Oct 21, 2014)

Im buying it, and I generally agree with the review. I dont carry my 7D much now unless its for birds or underwater, I bought a 6D for people, but even that with lenses is starting to feel relatively heavy, given what image quality you can get with smaller cameras now for walkaround photography.

The market has changed, and most people wont want what this camera offers in exchange for the downsides for your average joe - if they just bought it on the basis of the plaudits it will get without realising its relative specialisation in todays market, they would be shortchanged.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 21, 2014)

Otara said:


> Im buying it, and I generally agree with the review. I dont carry my 7D much now unless its for birds or underwater, I bought a 6D for people, but even that with lenses is starting to feel relatively heavy, given what image quality you can get with smaller cameras now for walkaround photography.
> 
> The market has changed, and most people wont want what this camera offers in exchange for the downsides for your average joe - if they just bought it on the basis of the plaudits it will get without realising its relative specialisation in todays market, they would be shortchanged.



The wildcard is, of course, how many people see the 7D2 as a specialist's tool and how many see it as a roundly robust camera for general photography?

Enthusiasts see the 7D2 as being a camera for the reach-obsessed and budget constrained. And there are sports/wildlife/birding folks out there that will be able to do 95% as much with a 7D2 + 400 prime as those with a 1DX + 600 prime for a ton less money.

But, let's face it, those folks have to be only, what, _five _percent of the eventual people that will end up buying a 7D2? Sure, we talk about them. Sure, the value proposition is through the roof for those folks. But how many really are there?

So, yes, Gizmodo readers and Best Buy walk-in dudes/dudettes will buy one because it's new, it's powerful, and it's built to last. They aren't hung up on SLR footprint, size, weight, etc. They also aren't hung up on needing a FF sensor. But _man_, will it nail the shot of their kid at a school concert, sporting event, family trip, etc.

Plus, I also think it's a relative top-end camera for the beginning pro photographer (the small-town photjournalist was a great comment someone made) who is on a tight budget. If a starting photog has $2-3k to invest in a new system, not all of them will take Canon/Nikon's entry level FF rigs -- they very well may see a better value in a loaded APS-C rig or a mirrorless APS-C rig, a few lenses, and a flash.

- A


----------



## Marauder (Oct 21, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ...Once the hype is over and reality sets in, it will be seen as a camera for special purposes, and over priced for 99% of new DSLR users who buy a DSLR, then don't like the shallow depth of field, and put it in a closet. This forum has lots of camera enthusiasts, but is not representative of the average DSLR buyer who goes to Best Buy or Amazon and buys one that looks impressive.
> ...




Bravo! I don't think I could possibly have said it better. I think that many, including the Gizmodo reviewer, are badly underestimating the appeal of this camera. There are MANY people who want to shoot "fast moving subjects" with a high hit rate, fantastic burst and deep buffer. 

I suspect far too many reviewers who are biased towards traditional portrait/landscape/street photography centric cameras will make the same mistake made in this review (and also by many posting in this forum). They've become so used to cameras being optimised for the same (over saturated) target markets that they cannot seem to see how amazing it is that Canon has broken the trend to create something unique. 

The notion that the "wildlife/sports/action" shooter is always going to be a pro who represents a small market and who has enough cash to get into a 1DX seems rather firmly entrenched in the minds of many. But the truth is, there are LOTS of amateur "enthusiast" photographers who want to capture images of those same, difficult and challenging subjects without spending the same money as they would for a second hand car! The 7D II is a dream come true for anyone who wants to shoot fast moving and challenging subjects and get fantastic results reliably. 

I'm not opposed to mirrorless cameras that are compact and low visibility for street photographers, nor am I opposed to high megapixel cameras for studio work, or good general purpose cameras for wedding and event photographers and portrait photographers. But I am opposed to the notion that *all * cameras must cater to those groups, almost exclusively. It's rather narrow-minded and silly. *I think the appeal of a camera with first rate autofocus, fast burst rate and a deep enough buffer to capture an entire action sequence, all for under 2 grand, is going to be immense!* Sadly, I think too many reviewers are so biased towards photographing more sedentary subjects that they will largely miss the point. 

But the reality is, I think Canon understands how lucrative a market they are tapping by creating the 7D II. While all the critics are moaning that this isn't another cookie cutter camera aimed at the* same, oversaturated markets all the other manufacturers are chasing*, Canon has created a "*1DX for the rest of us."* *Kudos to them for doing it!!!*


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Oct 21, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Believe it or not, reviews by these Gizmodo, Engadget, etc. types are helpful -- though fluffy and anti-technical -- in that they speak to the bigger picture of the camera in a much larger ecosystem. The Best Buy shopper comment is spot on.
> 
> If you have a cabinet full of lenses, you realistically only have one or two camera bodies to consider, so the original 7D2 announcement either sent you immediately reaching for your credit card or immediately back to the forums to pine for Canon's next camera down the road.
> 
> ...



This.

From the viewpoint of the wider ecosystem ahsanford refers to, I don't disagree with the reviewer's overall view.


----------



## Otara (Oct 22, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> The wildcard is, of course, how many people see the 7D2 as a specialist's tool and how many see it as a roundly robust camera for general photography?
> 
> Enthusiasts see the 7D2 as being a camera for the reach-obsessed and budget constrained. And there are sports/wildlife/birding folks out there that will be able to do 95% as much with a 7D2 + 400 prime as those with a 1DX + 600 prime for a ton less money.
> 
> ...



Im sure thats what the salespeople will be saying to them in order to sell it, but the first comment I get from almost everyone picking up my 7D and 70-200mm F4 is 'wow thats heavy' and thats not exactly the heaviest lens around. Perception of camera weight alone has changed a fair bit in the last few years in my view.


----------



## Phil L (Oct 22, 2014)

gsealy said:


> Not knocking the review, but just a few comments:
> 
> " timelapse intervalometer ... The de-flicker option is super useful for preventing the sharp jumps in exposure that happen when recording timelapses with auto-exposure."
> 
> I never shoot time lapse with auto-exposure. Does anybody shoot time lapse with auto exposure? You want smooth transitions of light changing especially in sunrise/sunset situations, so you have to go full manual.



I use my old 30D for time lapse with a Vello Shutterboss intervalometer so I don't run up clicks on my 7D.
I have the 7D II on pre order but I'm not too excited about the built in intervalometer since it tops out at 99 shots.
What's that going to give me? A few seconds of TL video?


----------



## Gwathren (Oct 22, 2014)

Phil L said:


> I'm not too excited about the built in intervalometer since it tops out at 99 shots.
> What's that going to give me? A few seconds of TL video?



The Canon website says it takes 1 to 99 shots at preselected intervals but also unlimited.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 22, 2014)

Gwathren said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not too excited about the built in intervalometer since it tops out at 99 shots.
> ...



That would make sense... go for a set number of shots, or run until stopped.... at a 0.5 second interval it should only take me 20 hours and 50 minutes to hit the rated shutter life


----------



## Gwathren (Oct 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Gwathren said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...



Thanks God the battery wouldn't hold so far !


----------



## meywd (Oct 22, 2014)

Gwathren said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Gwathren said:
> ...



or the buffer


----------



## Phil L (Oct 22, 2014)

Gwathren said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not too excited about the built in intervalometer since it tops out at 99 shots.
> ...



Does it really?!? Excellent! Now I feel better about it.


----------



## meywd (Oct 22, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Gwathren said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...



Yeah can check it here at page 250 of the manual


----------

